# Witch lanterns underway



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Still have more to make but have a few done so far. Some will hang in trees and others will be placed in the front yard scene and in the haunt itself. I followed SK Austin's You tube tutorial and they really came out pretty good!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are going to look great hanging in the trees!

Sounds like this year's theme is going to be witchy:jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Sounds like this year's theme is going to be witchy:jol:


Nothing gets past you, does it?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Can't wait to see those in place


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nicely done! I like the colors. How do they look in the dark?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hairazor said:


> Can't wait to see those in place


They should look pretty cool!



Copchick said:


> Nicely done! I like the colors. How do they look in the dark?


Thanks Tina! They look really good in the dark. I'll get some video of them tomorrow and post it. I've only tried them with led tea lights but will also put some tea light candles in them for comparison.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

short video of how they look in the dark


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Those are fantastic Jdubbya! You achieved a very haunted look to them...like they have been hanging on a moss covered tree branch for decades....beckoning for us to find them.... (I've got a collection of various sized jars that are just waiting to be transformed like that)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Like what I see


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks P5 and HR! I need to grunge up the wire handles with a bit of black spray paint or I might wrap them in something to give them a texture for added creep but they came out pretty fair. Fun project, cheap and easy too!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet! 
Nicely done!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like them even more in the dark. They look great! You mentioned the handles, what if you used a thin vine, like a honeysuckle vine, and loosely wrapped it around the wire handle? I might make some of these this year, you've inspired me to do them.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

bobzilla said:


> Sweet!
> Nicely done!


Thanks!



Copchick said:


> I like them even more in the dark. They look great! You mentioned the handles, what if you used a thin vine, like a honeysuckle vine, and loosely wrapped it around the wire handle? I might make some of these this year, you've inspired me to do them.


I like the vine idea. Definitely has to be something organic or at least look like it. Thanks! Hope to see you make some too.:jol:


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Very nice job in creating those lanterns! Lots of patience and time required I'm sure. The video of them in the dark are really great too, very impressive. 
Nice idea for sure! *_


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Troll Wizard said:


> _*Very nice job in creating those lanterns! Lots of patience and time required I'm sure. The video of them in the dark are really great too, very impressive.
> Nice idea for sure! *_


Thanks TW! Really not too time consuming. Letting the paint and glue dry takes the most time but they move along pretty quickly.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey...wait a second..... WITCHES! I thought we were doing deranged Presidential campaign as a theme this year....

Oh....my bad...that's already BEEN done!

Those look great and are a wonderful start to what I am sure will be another great year for us! Planning is already underway on my end. The graph paper is ready to go. Perkins here we come!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Hey...wait a second..... WITCHES! I thought we were doing deranged Presidential campaign as a theme this year....
> 
> Oh....my bad...that's already BEEN done!
> 
> Those look great and are a wonderful start to what I am sure will be another great year for us! Planning is already underway on my end. The graph paper is ready to go. Perkins here we come!


Our breakfast planning sessions have become an annual tradition. I'm sure we draw looks as we sit there with sketches and drawings and talk about scare zones, drop panels and other haunt related things. The mere mortals don't quite get it. Yep, definitely another fun theme with lots of potential! Looking forward to getting it down on paper!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey Jerry, I think a can of flat, black spray paint would "age up" the handles just fine. Especially if you spray from a distance and get areas of dark and light. I was thinking, what if you made a diluted paint wash to paint over the jute twine? Might make it a little more musty looking. The jute looks a little "fresh" for those great lanterns...


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

jdubbya said:


> Still have more to make but have a few done so far. Some will hang in trees and others will be placed in the front yard scene and in the haunt itself. I followed SK Austin's You tube tutorial and they really came out pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These ended up looking great! I would hang these up just in place of candles, they're awesome.


----------

